# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  مزایا  و معایب Zend Framework

## lmaghsoodi

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز من می خواستم در رابطه با مزایا و معایب Zend Framework بدانم لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## saeed55sd

از جمله معایب ورژن یک اینه که خیلی حجیم هست و برای برنامه های کوچیک مناسب نیست و برنامه رو سنگین می کنه و از جمله محاسن این است که کلا حسنه (کتابخونه خیلی قوی داره، قابلیت اضافه کردن و تغییر دادن کتابخونه وجود داره و اصلا می تونی کنار کتابخونه زند یه کتابخونه خودت بنویسی و از  توابع خودت استفاده کنی که در خصوص توابعی که خود زند داره توصیه نمی شه این کارو بکنی چون توابع خودش معمولا قوی تر خواهد بود

اما ورژن 2 معایب فوق رو برطرف کرده و بهترین حسن این هست که بهینه شده، سبک شده و مفهوم event و event handler به اون اضافه شده و طوری شده که حتی ادعا می کنه میتونی باهاش برنامه موبایل بنویسی

----------

